# Mit wsimport erstellte Klassen ohne WSDL nutzen



## DanielS (19. Jun 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich habe eine Frage: Ich habe mir mit wsimport aus einer wsdl Datei die Java Klassen erstellt. Das funktioniert alles wunderbar, nur brauche ich nun immer noch die wsdl Datei, da die Klassen diese verwenden. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit (z.B. per wsimport Parameter), die Javaklassen so zu erstellen, dass diese später die wsdl nicht mehr benötigen?

Viele Grüße
Daniel

Edit: Wie es scheint passt dieser Beitrag im Java EE Bereich besser. Falls ihn jemand verschieben könnte wäre das sehr nett.


----------



## diel2001 (19. Jun 2012)

Die wsdl stellt den Webservice dar. Das was du mit wsimport erstellst ist ein Client, womit du die Daten abfragen kannst.


----------



## DanielS (19. Jun 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Die Logik dahinter habe ich verstanden. Technisch könnte es ja aber trotzdem möglich sein, die WSDL Inhalte in die Java Klassen zu bekommen..gibt es dafür einen Standard Weg?


----------



## musiKk (19. Jun 2012)

Die erzeugten Java-Klassen sind letzten Endes ja nur JAXB-annotiert. Damit kannst Du den Client auch von Hand bauen (mit der [c]javax.xml.soap[/c]-API), aber das könnte etwas mühsam werden.

Welchen Grund hat es denn, dass Du das WSDL entfernen möchtest? Vielleicht gibt es ja eine andere (bessere) Lösung.


----------



## DanielS (19. Jun 2012)

Der Grund ist, dass ich es nicht schaffe von Tomcat aus auf die Datei zuzugreifen:

wsdlLocation = "file:slimsism.wsdl"
Die Datei liegt im webapp Ordner. Er findet sie dann aber trotzdem nicht.

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------

